# SOAP MOLDS



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

I AM NEW TO THE SOAP MAKEING AND NEED SOME HELP WITH BUYING A GOOD MOLD . I HAVE TRYED THE 3 " PVC MOLD AND I CAN'T SAY THAT I REALY LIKE IT . I HAVE ALSO TRIED THE SINGLE MOLDS AND THAY TAKE TO LONG AND SOME OY MY SOAP SETES UP TO QUICKLY BEFOR I CAN GET IT IN THE MOLDS .I THANK YOU ALL FOR ANY HELP YOU CAN GIVE ME .


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of my molds are simple take-apart log molds that my dh made for me out of wood. I line them with freezer paper. Cost effective but I hate having to line them. I also have a silver moon mold which is wood with a silicone insert. It works just fine and the soap comes out pretty easily. My only problem with it is that they made it about an eighth of an inch too short which throws my bar size off. Drives me buggy. Now, I just ordered a kelsei log mold that is supposed to be no-line so we'll see how that works.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my kelsie molds, but did hear from someone that just ordered some that they are not making them as heavy now.. they did not like the new version of them.. just the old version.. Mine are both old.. They cost, but are worth it..
Barbara


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I just bought materials to build one but haven't put it together yet. Wanted one for at least a Walmart recipe-size batch, & the commercial ones are just too spendy. So I'll suffer with using liners for a while. But building a wood one is simple. A few cuts with a mitre saw & a plastic mitre box (which will later be your soap cutter), a few holes to drill, a few screws, and bob's your uncle.

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

My mold is homemade and I lined it with Kitchen silicone stuff works like a dream. Do a search on here and there is an explaination of how to do that but it is easy easy to put on.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerome, I have a Kelsie mold I can show you. It's pretty slick. My soaps do stick to the bottom though, so on the last batch I stuck a paper liner just on the bottom. They also make silicone liners for the bottoms. I have a couple of log molds too, (break apart) They work nice, but need to be lined. I tried silicone in one of them and it works great. It's made out of a heavy plastic though, and the silicone seems to be peeling off in places, like it didn't stick really good to the plastic of the mold. I thought you liked the PVC pipe mold? Mine worked great, I just don't have a label for that shape. I don't have a label for the Kelsie mold shape either. I'm trying to figure out how to use the Maestro label designer to make labels that print on regular colored paper that I can stick under the shrink wrap. So far, I can't seem to get them right and can't figure out how to cut out the labels with precision. May have to order more labels I guess. Darn.
Anita


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Ya Anita, I thought I liked the PVC Mold to until last night !!!! Boy you talking about a miss in the Kitchen I had it !!!!! . I have got to find a way to seal the bottom up where it will not come off . I had pored the mold full and was doing another one and looked over at the first one and it was all over the counter and stove ,floor and everywhere . Needless to say I lost it all .


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How did you try to seal the end? They sell 'knock out' caps for them and they fit TIGHT!. I lay a small piece of freezer paper over the cap then push it on (I don't know if it would stick to the cap or not) and that thing is not coming off. Then, just in case, I stand it up in a pan. But it has never come off or leaked.


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Kalne , I made these 3" pvc molds , I made them oval shape and I don't think the round caps will fit on than but I am going to try .I used the freezer paper on the end and then took duct tape and raped it several times around it . one of the molds did fine no leaks at all .I had my Son helping me and that was probably why .


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooooh. I been wanting to try and make the oval molds. Got the pipe but never got around to trying it. Nope, those caps won't fit.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, Jerome, I've got an idea for someone handy like yourself. dance: How about cutting out a piece of wood just the exact size to fit inside the mold, then taking a thicker piece of wood, maybe like the end of a fence post, and cutting out the oval shape to fit the OUTSIDE of the mold that the mold will fit down inside of? You could duct tape the wood insert on and then stick it into the thicker piece of wood and then maybe weight the whole thing down until it set up. Do you still have soap all over everything today? That's actually kind of funny...since it didn't happen to me! :rofl
Anita


----------

